# TTOC Committee voting ends tonight - remember to vote!



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Peoples of the TTOC,

Voting in the Committee elections ends tonight at 18.00* - please remember to vote for your favoured candidates.

Positions up for grabs are:
*Chairman*
Nick Goodall (Nem) or
Dani Unwin (A3DFU)

*Vice Chairman*
Andy Stevenson (YellowTT) or
John Handford (John_H)

*Club Secretary
* Sara Burney (Burns) or
Steve Law (TT Law)

*AbsoluTTe Editor
* John Handford (John_H) or
Trevor Jones (Trev)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewforum.php?f=85

Exercise you rights and shape the future direction of the club!

_* I think it ends at 1800 (6pm) - I can't actually now find anywhere where it says when it ends, though I think I read somewhere 18.04. Again, sketchy details about voting from the Committee..._


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

From the thread on the members area about the voting process:



TT Law said:


> The poll will run from 21st June to 2359hrs on 28th June 2013.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The voting process will close by 6pm tonight. After that time you can cast your vote tomorrow at the AGM.

Also consider the AGM Motions

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewforum.php?f=87


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

In all fairness also standing are

Sara Burney (Burns) as secretary

John Hanford (John H) as editor


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brittan said:


>


O know Brian. I'm as surprised as you are but 6pm tonight is the new deadline.
can't post a link though as it would lead to the committee forum


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

I've voted. Good luck to *everyone*.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


And god forbid that a normal ordinary member would see in the committee forum!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wja96 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > brittan said:
> ...


I know :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I think we all know things are going to change there whatever the result tomorrow evening


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> I think we all know things are going to change there whatever the result tomorrow evening


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> In all fairness also standing are
> 
> Sara Burney (Burns) as secretary
> 
> John Hanford (John H) as editor


 [smiley=freak.gif] 
Er, either my eyes deceive me or they're already on the list above


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

The spelling Bart, OMG did i say spelling [smiley=knife.gif]

For all us that cannot make tomorrow its over

[smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

All I hope is that people take personalities out of it and vote for the candidates that truly have the members and the club at heart and can honestly say that they have NOT tried to deceive people by hiding stuff in a committee forum. Good luck everyone gazz


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I will just be glad when all the back stabbing and bickering starts [smiley=book2.gif] sorry ends :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> I will just be glad when all the back stabbing and bickering starts [smiley=book2.gif] sorry ends :roll:


You and me both

Sent from a fruity device


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nyxx said:



> The spelling Bart, OMG did i say spelling [smiley=knife.gif]
> 
> For all us that cannot make tomorrow its over
> 
> [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


That's the beauty and the curse of cut-and-paste I'm glad to say - somebody else's speiling mistook [smiley=oops.gif] which I'm still innocent of [smiley=wings.gif]


----------

